# Standardized Testing



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2019)

There has been a lot of talk about doing away with standardized testing... but who does it benefit most?  Thought this was an interesting take, especially in light of the recent scandal.

"When millionaires and celebrities attack the testing establishment, they pretend to do so on behalf of the marginalized and disadvantaged, but they really want to destroy the SAT because it is the only mechanism by which your kid can get into an elite college ahead of their kid."



> *Why Elites Dislike Standardized Testing*
> https://quillette.com/2019/03/13/standardized-testing-and-meritocracy/
> 
> On Tuesday, March 12 2019, federal prosecutors exposed a crooked college admissions consulting operation that bribed SAT administrators and college athletic coaches in order to get wealthy, underqualified applicants into elite universities. Also charged were 33 wealthy parents who had paid for admissions bribes, including actors Felicity Huffman and Lori Loughlin, Gordon Caplan, a co-chair of the international law firm Willkie Farr & Gallagher, and Douglas Hodge, the former chief executive of Pimco.
> ...


----------



## espola (Mar 15, 2019)

Back in the bad old days, if you wanted to get into Harvard, you took the Harvard admission test.  If you wanted to take the Harvard admission test, you had to go to Harvard to do it (or to certain selected preparatory schools in New England where the curriculum was geared toward passing the Harvard admission test).


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2019)

.........................


----------

